# Fische sterben :heul Hilfe



## bulldog17 (6. Juni 2007)

*Hallo,*
ich habe mir vor ca. 5 Wochen einen Teich angelegt, bis gestern war auch alles gut, denn gestern morgen schwammen ein kleiner __ Goldfisch und ein schon etwas größerer Goldfisch tot an der Wasseroberfläche, an den Fischen konnte ich nix außergewöhnliches entdecken, also warum sie nun gestorben waren. Heute morgen als ich wieder zum Teich ging schwamm der nächste an der Wasseroberfläche, ein kleiner Shubunki. Woran kann es liegen, weiß jemand Rat? Habe schon den ph Wert gemessen, liegt zwischen 7-8.
Vielleicht noch etwas zum Teich: Es ist ein 1000 L Fertigteich, habe mehrere Pflanzen drin, auch Unterwasserpflanzen, es sind nun noch: 7 ganz kleine Goldfische, 5 ganz kleine Shubunkis, 4 Schleierschwänze, 2 etwas größere Shubunkis und 1 etwas größerer Goldfisch.
Das einzige was mir die letzte Zeit aufgefallen ist, ist das sich nun im Teich am Rand und Boden kleine grüne Algen bilden (so kleine Fäden), die bilden sich noch stärker in meinem kleinen Bachlauf wo das Wasser direkt aus dem Filter reinläuft, habe übrigens eine UVC Lampe inkl. Filter angeschlossen. Siehe Bild. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 
Gruß


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben  Hilfe*

Hallo und Willkommen im Forum.

Du hast zu viele Fische auf zu wenig Wasser in einem uneingefahrenen Teich... Teiche sind keine Freilandaquarien. :? 
Außer dem pH-Wert gibt es noch wichtigere Wasserwerte, die Du unbedingt messen (lassen) und uns hier nachliefern müßtest.
Dazu gehören vor allem Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak und die Karbonathärte, wobei letztere bei so frischen Wasser hoffentlich noch ok ist.
Ohne diese Werte kann man nur erraten, woran es wirklich liegt.

Die Fadenalgen kommen durch die UVC. Stellst Du sie ab, wird der Teich wahrs. ziemlich grün, denn die paar Pflanzen werden den Nährstoffüberschuß im Teich einfach nicht aufnehmen können.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Fische fütterst?

Führe Teilwasserwechsel (30%) mit Leitungswasser durch und unterlass die nächsten Tage/Wochen das Füttern, denn das Futter bzw. die darin enthaltenen Nährstoffe sind das Problem.
Trenne Dich von der Mehrzahl der Fische oder leg Dir einen größeren Teich zu. Bei 1000 Liter würde ich max. 2 oder 3 Fische einsetzen oder halt (mit einigen mehr) jede Woche einen großzügigen Teilwasserwechsel machen. Auch ein paar mehr Pflanzen können nicht schaden, denn zuviel kann man gerade am Anfang nie davon haben.


----------



## bulldog17 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben  Hilfe*

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort,
erstens ja ich füttere sie, 1-2 mal täglich, nur soviel wie sie in wenigen Minuten aufessen (wurde mir so gesagt).
Gut, um die anderen Wasserwerte muß ich mich denn mal kümmern, gibt bestimmt so Test Sets dafür.
Und ich kann das füttern die nächsten Tage/Wochen echt lassen? Nicht das die verhungern, da ist doch kaum was drin im Teich was die essen können oder wie?
Und bei den Pflanzen dachte ich das reicht erstmal so, einmal vom aussehen her und weil man mir sagte das die meisten Pflanzen nachher anfangen zu wuchern ohne Ende und ich auch kein Teich haben wollte wo man nachher kein Wasser mehr sieht vor lauter Pflanzen.
Gut, das wars dann erstmal. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben  Hilfe*

Hallo,

wenn es wuchern sollte, dann schneidest Du was ab und wirfst es auf den Kompost. 
Nur so kommen die Nährstoffe, die im Futter enthalten sind, wieder aus dem Wasser.. oder halt in Form von toten Fischen. :?

Und nein, Fische verhungern auch nicht, wenn man sie nur 1x pro Woche füttert. In den Teich fallen im Normalfall genug Insekten.


----------



## bulldog17 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben  Hilfe*

War heut im Zoo/Tierladen und hab ne Wasserprobe abgegeben und ausserdem meinen kranken Shubunki mitgenommen (der übrigends heut morgen tot war), die Frau dort hat mein Wasser untersucht auf folgende Werte pH, Eisen, Nitrit und Nitrat, sie sagte mir das alles im grünen Bereich wäre, hat mir nicht die genauen Werte gesagt, nur das mein Teichwasser OK wäre, der pH könnte etwas tiefer sein, der war nämlich 8 sagte sie.
Den __ Shubunkin hat sie angeguckt und gleich gesagt das es ein Pilzbefall sei, da hat sie mir ein Mittel (Medizin) mitgegeben das gegen Pilz und __ Parasiten hilft. Sie sagte, das bei der wärme die wir hier die letzten Tage haben, es verhäuft zu Pilzbefall kommt, ausserdem sollten die Fische genügend Sauerstoff haben und ich sollte meinen zusätzlichen Sprudelsteine mit anmachen, da durch die extreme Wärme z.Zt. tagsüber viel Sauerstoff im Teich verloren geht und ich evtl. auch nicht genügend Pflanzen im Teich habe, dann sind die Fische eh geschwächter und sind leichter Anfällig gegen solche Sachen.
Übrigens meinte sie auch ich hätte ein paar Fische zuviel, ich sollte höchstens 10 Fische haben für meine Teichgröße.
Was ich bloß doof finde ist, das ich meinen Teichfilter und die UVC Lampe ausmachen musste, weil ich die Medizin ins Wasser gegeben habe, nun geht mein Filter bestimmt kaputt der sich die letzten Wochen so schön aufgebaut hat und mein Wasser wird bestimmt grüner, naja, mal sehn, hauptsache den Fischen gehts wieder gut bald, bzw. sie werden nicht auch noch krank.
Gruß


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben  Hilfe*

Hi,

der Filter hilft Dir auf Dauer nicht gegen die Algen.
Setz mehr Pflanzen ein, reduzier den Bestand und füttere die nächsten Tage nichts!
Die Wasserwerte sind ganz sicher nicht i.O., sonst würden die Fische nicht so aussehen und sterben wie die __ Fliegen!
Evtl. kannst Du die Werte auch noch mal in einem anderen Laden testen+aufschreiben lassen oder Du kaufst Dir gleich selbst Tröpfchentests - die sollte man auch Sonntags zur Hand haben, wenn kein Laden auf hat. 
Es handelt sich schließlich um fühlende, lebendige Wesen in Deinem Teich.

Ein Pilzbefall ist immer eine Sekundärerkrankung und folgt meist auf eine Hautverletzung oder ein geschwächtes Immunsystem.
Hauptursache dafür sind schlechte Wasserwerte!

Also: Behandeln, Wasserwechsel nach Abschluß der Behandlung und anschließend Teich vergrößern oder Fische reduzieren (5 reichen definitiv!).
Ansonsten wirst Du zum Stammgast im Arzneiregal und dokterst immer an den Symptomen herum, anstatt die Ursache abzustellen.


----------



## bulldog17 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische sterben  Hilfe*

Ja, neue Pflanzen habe ich schon gekauft, viele versch. Unterwasserpflanzen und auch noch mehrere versch. Schwimmpflanzen.
Alle Fische die ich jetzt noch habe sehen gut aus, keine Flecken oder Unauffälligkeiten zu sehen. Morgen ist der 3te Tag vorbei wo das Mittel im Teich ist, dann mach ich n Wasserwechsel.
Und Fische würd mein Kumpel gerne abnehmen, der hat n größeren Teich den er grade fertig macht (hat n Haus gekauft wo ein verwilderter großer Folienteich sich im Garten befand).


----------

